# Middle Jon Boat Seat Removal Question



## aselti618 (Apr 10, 2015)

when you cut the rivets, and remove the seat, you weaken the structure making it more prone to flexing and such. (im assuming)

Im looking to open up my 14ft jon boat for duck season, and make other modifications after seat removal.. but how could i reinforce the boat from flexing? is it safe to remove only middle seat?
and finally.. filling the holes leftover. I have herd of brazing, welding, riveting again, and slamming an old bolt and torquing a nut down.. lol

Im sure im far from the first with this idea, so anyone with personal experence with this please comment!
Thanks!


----------



## Abraham (Apr 10, 2015)

A pic of the layout would help but I think you'd be okay with removing the seat. Easiest way to fill the leftover holes would probably be rivets imo. What else you have planned for it?


----------



## bobberboy (Apr 11, 2015)

If you really intend to take out the middle seat try Bufford's idea

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9912


----------



## surfman (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a 1448 and I removed the center bench, I have not noticed any flexing if there is it is minimal and not a concern from what I have seen in my particular boat. I did add a 1/2" plywood floor as well.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2015)

I removed my middle bench in my 1648 a few years ago. Here is my response to another poster asking a similar question as yours.



> Its hard to tell from that picture, but it doesn't look like the ribs under the seat extend up the gunnels like in front of and behind the seat. If the ribs do extend up the gunnels of the boat under the seat, it should be plenty sturdy enough. At least mine was. After I removed my middle bench, if I put all my weight (270#'s) on the gunnel of the boat while on the trailer I could get a bit of flex. I installed an aluminum floor and extend my bow deck by about 18", which probably helped reinforce, but I haven't had any issues since. This is after 2 full duck seasons and a full season of fishing.
> 
> As it was the day I brought her home.
> 
> ...


----------



## aselti618 (Apr 13, 2015)

That's exactly what I was looking for. I want the middle open, possible flooring. what about if water gets in the boat.. underneith the floor cant be drained?


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 13, 2015)

aselti618 said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for. I want the middle open, possible flooring. what about if water gets in the boat.. underneith the floor cant be drained?



Yes, water will drain out of the boat as long as your ribs/chines are clear of debris. You can see how they run from bow to stern in my second picture. I was really careful during my build to keep them as clean as possible to ensure the hull would drain. Since then I've gotten all sorts of mud and other gunk in my boat. Drains with no problems.


----------

